# What Did You Spend Your Play Credit On?



## jwis (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone is spending their credit on.
So far I bought a book called Escape From Camp 14.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought sixaxis controller. I'm using it to play Dead Trigger and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I got screwed out of $1+ so far when a game install failed and then when I tried to install it got an error. Then I rebooted and it took money away from my credit and I ended up having to buy it with my credit card.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

so far just a couple of albums


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I got screwed out of $1+ so far when a game install failed and then when I tried to install it got an error. Then I rebooted and it took money away from my credit and I ended up having to buy it with my credit card.


Just go to the desktop site for Google Play store and hit the "report problem" button and explain and you WILL get that taken care of... Google is very good for things like this IMO...


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Haven't used any of it yet, but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get Final Fantasy III.


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

See I love final fantasty, but is it really worth $15?


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Tablet talk. It really is worth it. Beautiful looking app and good options. Six axis controller is next for sure

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

can any one explain how six axis controller works? can i use an xbox controller and will the app work with every game like the tegra 3 games shadowgun etc.... ?


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rogan said:


> I bought sixaxis controller. I'm using it to play Dead Trigger and it's pretty awesome.


 I already had it but it says it's not compatible.. did you not have this issue?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I already had it but it says it's not compatible.. did you not have this issue?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I had no problems at all. It's pretty straightforward to setup.


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

Tso Nexus said:


> can any one explain how* six axis controller* works? can i use an *xbox controller* and will the app work with every game like the tegra 3 games shadowgun etc.... ?











facepalm.jpg


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rogan said:


> I had no problems at all. It's pretty straightforward to setup.


its not the setup part.. its the downloading from the market part that's kicking my ass lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

auxiliarypie said:


> facepalm.jpg


sweet i guess ill go to gamestop and pick up one of these!! Anyone can post a video of their n7 playing dead trigger or another game with the ps3 controller?


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

I got six axis and fpsxe so far. Can anyone confirm that these work with the nexus 7:

*-Max Payne
-Amazing Spiderman
-GTA 3*


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

shojus said:


> Just go to the desktop site for Google Play store and hit the "report problem" button and explain and you WILL get that taken care of... Google is very good for things like this IMO...


Will definitely do that right now!

Edit: Damn they are fast! They didn't give me the credit back on the $25 I got but back onto my CC I used to just buy the game earlier. Very nice and fast customer service! Wow!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Will definitely do that right now!
> 
> Edit: Damn they are fast! They didn't give me the credit back on the $25 I got but back onto my CC I used to just buy the game earlier. Very nice and fast customer service! Wow!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


Ya when they were doing promotions a long while ago I got screwed over by some Gameloft games.... I was charged WAY too much and they handled it quickly without ANY issues! Glad to hear you got the money on it's way back...


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Thisguy89 said:


> Haven't used any of it yet, but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get Final Fantasy III.


Don't do it. Don't let them get away with charging $10 more than they should. Much as I love everything Final Fantasy, $16 is just too much.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

shojus said:


> Ya when they were doing promotions a long while ago I got screwed over by some Gameloft games.... I was charged WAY too much and they handled it quickly without ANY issues! Glad to hear you got the money on it's way back...


Funny. I couldn't buy Mass Effect or GTA III when they were on sale due to a Google Wallet problem and the Play Store steadfastly refuses to fix that issue. They say they can't give me the promotional price anymore. Fine, I get that, but why can't they just credit me $10 and let me buy the two games that way? Incredibly lame customer service in my opinion.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead Trigger...was cheap and who doesn't like to shoot zombies!


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Still debating. 0_o
Maybe a game. I've already purchased the apps I love. Don't need music TV movies books or comics.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I got a book, Apocalypse Codex. I still have about $12 left, not sure what I'll spend the rest on.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I blew it all on music...new Jimmy Cliff album, new Nas album, new Frank Ocean album.


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

How is the new Nas album? On a scale of Illmatic to Stillmatic.....



number5toad said:


> I blew it all on music...new Jimmy Cliff album, new Nas album, new Frank Ocean album.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I've only heard it once so far but it's excellent - standard Nas territory tho, where about half of the tracks are fantastic, another quarter are good but nothing special, and there's a few "Nas what in the hell are you even doing" tracks

tho that last category is pretty underpopulated compared to some of his other work


----------



## s1ncere (Jun 28, 2012)

Slingplayer is on sale, normally 30 and half off for 15. Before I was using a pirated copy, bc damn that's a lot of cash. Now being on sale for 15 and a free credit to the store, I can finally pick up. Thanks Google


----------

